# List big/famous FreeBSD hosted sites



## bojan (May 14, 2009)

Let's list well known sites that use FreeBSD as a major platform.

yahoo.com
apache.org
netcraft.com
fark.com


----------



## vivek (May 14, 2009)

netcraft.com


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 14, 2009)

isc.org
sendmail.org
squid-cache.org
postfix.org (50/50)
spamhaus.org


----------



## Oko (May 14, 2009)

math.berkeley.edu


----------



## Carpetsmoker (May 14, 2009)

FreeBSD.org


----------



## Beastie (May 14, 2009)

pair Networks web hosting


----------



## swills@ (May 17, 2009)

twitpic runs on freebsd


----------



## trev (May 20, 2009)

Add:

      Yandex
      Rambler
      Sina
      Sony Japan
      Weathernews
      TELEHOUSE America


----------



## s-tlk (May 20, 2009)

Define big/famous. 

lionking.org 
For me, this site is very important.


----------



## cpeterson (May 21, 2009)

4chan.org, although I don't know if that's the best site to mention


----------



## Beastie (Jun 7, 2009)

Some more:
http://www.cretaforce.gr/
http://www.purplecat.net/
http://www.quadrahosting.com/
http://www.worria.com/
http://www.danubetech.com/
http://www.fluidhosting.com/
http://www.im1.com/
http://www.stormweb.com/
http://www.vs3.net/
http://www.logicalhost.com/
http://www.speedsoft.com/
http://www.ezwebhost.com/
http://hosting.byte-smith.com/
http://www.stelesys.com/
http://www.freedomtc.com/
http://www.frbsd.org/
http://www.freebsdportal.com/
http://www.defcon1.org/
http://www.bsdguides.org/
http://www.unixcities.com/
http://www.enderunix.org/
http://www.mostgraveconcern.com/
http://www.cons.org/
http://flag.blackened.net/
http://www.vmunix.com/
http://www.instinct.org/
http://www.openaddict.com/
http://www.bbsdocumentary.com/
http://www.drones.com/


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 7, 2009)

Big/famous?


----------



## phospher (Jun 12, 2009)

foxnews.com is running behind a set of firewalls running ontop of FreeBSD does that count? not that i like foxnews....


----------



## wonslung (Jun 19, 2009)

i figured faux news would be running windows 95.


----------



## fiftyone (Aug 31, 2009)

how can you forget Google?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 31, 2009)

Google runs a redesigned Linux clone as far as I know. Certainly not FreeBSD.


----------



## aragon (Aug 31, 2009)

Google also have a few thousand servers.  Surely they must have FreeBSD on some of them?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 31, 2009)

That doesn't exactly make Google a FreeBSD operation  Or Microsoft would qualify as well ..


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Aug 31, 2009)

Does Microsoft still use FreeBSD servers? I doubt it ...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm pretty sure they have several at their development labs.


----------



## kpedersen (Aug 31, 2009)

They have 2 servers running in Reading, one with OpenBSD and the other with FreeBSD. Not sure what campus though...

They use FreeBSD a lot for interoperability testing, especially when replacing whole (originally unix based) systems such as Information Workplace at GlaxoSmithKline.

I assume in the development of SFU (Windows Services for Unix), Microsoft have used Unix extensively (Perhaps linux though...)


----------



## confusion (Aug 31, 2009)

http://www.syslog.org runs on FreeBSD as well (not sure it meets the big/famous definition)


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Aug 31, 2009)

@kpedersen, Well, that's not really ``Production use'' ... Certainly not like hotmail being run on FreeBSD back in the days.
But it is interesting to know nevertheless ...


----------

